# whats the best way to get...



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

...more than one bass out of a hole?

I can't seem to get more than one bass per location, i was just wondering what everyone else does? I usually go right back with the same lure and work it a few more casts, then i will change and try a couple different presentations ( worm, crank, jig) depending on the area and cover. 

For some reason I just can't seem to get that second bite?!?!?!?! any ideas?


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Get the fish out of there QUICK! If you play the fish much, there will be 1 of 2 responses from the other fish in the hole.

1. They will scare and swim away
2. They will follow thinking that a good meal is what the first fish is going after.

If you horse the fish out of the spot before its movements alert the others in the area you'll have more luck with this.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I heard explosives work.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i really know nothing about largemouth, but your bigger smallies are a lot like big flatheads. they are very territorial when it comes to other bass and will run off other bass from their feeding areas. i have rarely caught more than one "big" smallie from a spot. have caught several runts from one spot though. "Stick and move"!


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

pepole....explosives...hahaha...heard that was the best bait in Alabama!!!



OSU, i had that exact thing happen a couple times at rush run...one hooked and another one chasing...actually had one hit about 8 feet from boat and knocked jig out of other's mouth!! fun to watch but ended up with no fish!!


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Depends on what you are considering a "hole". When fishing a piece of cover I fish it a bit differently than alot of people. Take a down tree for example. Alot of people will cast to the heart of the cover first, or back where the tree meets the bank, etc. IMO this is the wrong way to fish it. I work all cover from the outside in. Meaning closest to the boat first, furthest last. This has allowed me to land several fish from the same spot very often. 

Think about it. If you make your first cast to the back of the tree, hook a fish, you could spook everything between the boat and back of the tree. BUT if you hook into a fish on the first cast near the end of the tree, you aren't as likely to spook the fish near the bank.

Now that being said, if I fish a few trees and ONLY get a bite all the way at the back of the tree, and don't get a bite anywhere else, I'll eliminate the unproductive water and ONLY target the sweet spot!


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I really can't say much for fishing off shore structure, but If I catch a fish off of a streatch of shore line that looks good or a piece of isolated structure. I will fire a couple more casts if nothing I leave the spot and come back to it a bout 30 min later and usually get bit again. hope this helps.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

JF - that is interesting, i will try that next time i find a good tree. What i do is work it from side to side going with the current. I have had good luck but your approach sounds good too. 

Out yesterday and made several casts in front of and under a dock, about 4 casts in I got hit hard and pulled out a decent 12-14" bass...5 more casts and nothing....went from jig-n-pig to spinner to worm...trying to get a reaction strike adn nothing after the first one so we kept moving.


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

dinkbuster1 said:


> i really know nothing about largemouth, but your bigger smallies are a lot like big flatheads. they are very territorial when it comes to other bass and will run off other bass from their feeding areas. i have rarely caught more than one "big" smallie from a spot. have caught several runts from one spot though. "Stick and move"!



I think that if you pull one good smallie from a prime ambush spot that another will come right along and replace it, if it is a contested spot. I have pulled more than one good smallie from smaller holes... I think they bunch up with fish of like size where they find satisfactory conditions.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Pulling multiple bass out of one area is alot like pulling teeth sometimes, but its very doable. If I happen to pull one, I'll get'em to the boat quick, and then cast back to that area with something smaller, more finesse and work it slower. Topwater strikes are the best to work at though. If they happen to miss a topwater, say buzzbait, walking bait, etc, I'll finish the retrieve and then fire back a slow falling tube, weightless Senko, or worm in that same strike area. If they are still there, hang on! I'd also mark that area on GPS for later reference, perhaps even troll over the area once your done and check it with your graph, you may find structure or some other reason why that fish/those fish were there, note all other conditions at the time as well and this may clue you into a pattern or even a pattern within a pattern keeping you in productive water. Also a good idea to revisit the area once or twice before calling it quits to see if it has recouped with new fish that may have moved up from deeper water. Just my 2 cents


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

good info wolf! I try to go back to a spot later in the day if it was productive and see what has moved in


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

One thing to remember also, many times once you catch 1 or 2 fish off a spot, you actually get the school excited and they follow the hooked fish and come off the spot. Just because you don't catch anymore fish off the spot doesn't mean they aren't there. Wolfhook120 had good points also about graphing the area to see just whats on the spot and then trying to duplicate or pattern it. But always go back to that area at least once or twice before you leave, just to see if the spot has replentished.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

madcrappiekids said:


> ...more than one bass out of a hole?
> For some reason I just can't seem to get that second bite?!?!?!?! any ideas?


If you pull one fish out of a tree lay down, or a bush hanging/leaning into the water and you fish it out with no more bass. You may have figured out a pattern. *That's a good thing! * Sometimes fisherman (me included) fish all day and can't figure out what pattern to fish on that given day. Skip fishing non similar areas to the one you just caught a fish out of. And look for other spots similar to the one you caught a bass out of.

One day last Summer I had fished for over 2-hours without a bite. Then I pitched my JignPig under a bush leaning out over a pretty quick drop off. I caught a decent bass but no more than one. I stopped fishing other spots and went straight to the next similar bush and caught another one within the next five minutes.

Good luck...


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

I can't seem to get one bass out of any one lake here lately i've been throwing anything in the tackle box. I have been throwing buzzbaits, skitter pop, worms, lizards, crankbait, taking 10 ft crankbaits and running them down ledges that go from 4-10 feet, feeling the vibration of the crankbait beating off the rocks, and everything. It could also be that I think i'm KVD and kick the trolling motor in high gear and take off like a bat out of he!!


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

JignPig Guide said:


> If you pull one fish out of a tree lay down, or a bush hanging/leaning into the water and you fish it out with no more bass. You may have figured out a pattern. *That's a good thing! *
> Good luck...


That is true.... i try to learn from each bite and have found several places NOT to fish!! I usually keep 3 rods with in reach - worm - jig - crank and try to work each spot about 6-10 casts each.

thanks guys...good info - keep it comming!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

You'll get different interpretations about "working an area". What does that mean exactly? In some cases, and I take this out of a page from one of our anglers in our club, working an area could mean staying in a particular area all day! This means a very slow, methodical approach to the area, and not nesassarily beating the banks all day in that spot either. This approach would work best in areas of transition, i.e. a rocky bank or rip rap that transitions into a weedy shorline with a sharp drop off or point, or a bank with laydowns and stumps that cuts into a cove with deep docks on it, etc. These are perfect areas that would take all day to work and keep you off the trolling motor. Pick these areas apart peice by peice, commit them to memory or record them somehow along with all the other conditions that apply, weather, water condition, etc. Even if you don't catch any fish in these areas, you already know that these areas of transition WILL eventually hold fish as these are migration points for bass as they move back and forth from deep to shallow throughout the season. They are also good feeding points for resident bass in those areas as well. Just remember to work them slowly. hope this helps.


----------

